# a fair price?



## mybike1 (May 20, 2009)

I have an opportunity to purchace an old Schwinn La Salle ladies bike. It's in fair condition, everything seems original and all there. I'm not really familiar with this bike... What is a fair price to expect to pay for such a bike?


----------



## mybike1 (May 20, 2009)

Just a ballpark price would be ok... c'mon people... help me out.


----------



## RMS37 (May 20, 2009)

You sound anxious to spend your money so I'll post this "ballpark" evaluation even though I am not a Schwinn expert or collector.

A fair price is one that you and the seller agree to and are both happy with.  A fair price is not necessarily the same thing as the ?market value? of the bicycle.  Market value for any bicycle also is not a fixed number as it varies over time and with the sale venue. An eBay estimate is the low end of the market value as it represents what a bike will sell for (with not reserve) in a weeks time in a broad market. The same bike may be worth more in a local sale because there are no shipping charges to add. 

Anyway, as I said, I am not a Schwinn expert but the bike in the picture looks original and complete. Many girls bikes are purchase as parts donors for boys models and this can and does influence the market value of the bicycle. If you like the bike you might consider $400.00 to be the high end for a nice original that you plan to keep that way. At the bottom end I am sure the bike is worth over $150.00 based on general condition and the parts that would transfer to a boys model.

Below $150.00 is probably unfair to the seller, above $400.00 is fair if you like the bike that much but likely higher than what it would bring on eBay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 20, 2009)

Jerry D one of the main reasons you haven't seen any action on your post is because its posted in the pre 1933 forum.

I rarely lurk over here but on occasion I check it out. Anyway the bike is a 1940/41 girls hollywood, desireable color scheme, hanging tank with fat desireably motorbike fenders. Wrong grips

My estimate on fair market value would be $350-550 however keep in mind girls bikes always bring less then boys and most of the time alot less. 

If I had the chance to purchase that bike at a fair price I would def buy it! 

Good Luck


----------



## mybike1 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I came to an agreement with the seller and I paid $300. I was unsure of the year... thanks for clearing that up for me too. Anymore info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 20, 2009)

Congrats fair deal make sure you post some better pics!


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2009)

nice bike for the price.


----------

